# Your Rabbitry



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

At the moment my rabbits are housed in 4-5ft hutches and I want to get them moved into something bigger and together too. I have mini lops so I know this makes a difference in regards to space/size.

I was looking at converting either a small shed or a kids playhouse into rabbit den where they roam free and have access to different levels and possibly a hatch where they can access an outdoor run. 

Please can you show us your set ups (even if they aren't sheds/playhouses) to give me an idea what can be achieved I want to give them the best home I can x

Thank you x


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Ooo sounds like a thread i will be checking up on! As you can see from my recent thread i cant post pictures yet but when im sorted i will


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i love threads like these, the set ups are amazing. i saw one somewhere, i think it was here but wasnt sure if it was one of our members actual set up or one that had been found online. it was an upside down trampoline frame, bloomin brilliant idea. i'm waiting for fil to pull his finger out and build the new run for mine.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dont have pictures but i have a shed, behind the main shed door i have a slatted gate so i can open the door during the day for ventilation and still keep them safe and secure but can bolt the main door shut at night.

Inside i have 7 hutches, 2 lots of 3 tiered and one single spare i had, these are connected with tunnels (plastic tube) and ramps that i can shut to seperate hutches. Each hutch is linked in some way but not all together so they have 'dead ends'. Basically a giant maze. The shed floor i dont use much because it is used for storing there food and bedding. but they do all come out for a run around if they cant go outside.

Outside i have another 6 hutches (2 lots of 3 tiered) which are again connected. These arent in use at the moment because bad weather made them sink a bit so now they are drying off. But the buns will go out when its warmer and drier. 

I dont connect runs because i like to be able to move them onto fresh grass at the minute i have 5 runs. Seems like effort but i carry each fluffy out to the runs daily unless weather is horrible (at the moment its a bog).

Recently i have got rid of 4 other hutches and two runs so i had a grand total 17 hutches and 7 runs.
I think i have just shocked myself with the number


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Your bunnies will love having a playhouse/ shed- they're fantastic!!

Here's mine:









It's a 6x4ft shed, but with all the levels it's about 16x20ft, I think. I'd always recommend them as setups- you can do all sorts with them, and they're much easier to clean. Plus, they're protected from the elements and predators. The next best thing to house rabbits, in my opinion :thumbup:

It's also easy to attach runs- cat flaps and runaround tunnels are great


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jordan, Your rabbits have such a plush pad!
Our 3 mini lops have (sorry no photos am a bit useless on that front)

In garage: the winter quarters: 3 story hutch opening into a makeshift run which is basically a cordoned off bit of our garage (about 10ft by 8 ft). They have a huge haybox, which is the base of an old indoor hutch plus tunnels, boxes, litter trays (4 of them but they always pee in the hay box).

Outdoors: Smaller hutch which is attached to the run. Run is made by blocking off the base of a 12 ft trampoline with wire mesh. Works fantastically except nobody ever gets chance to bounce on trampoline unless they can be bothered to move the rabbits. Was not difficult to do (as I made OH do it).

Smaller run so they can go on grass when dry.

Also garden is rabbit proofed but they need to be supervised when on the loose because of our very naughty doe who is an escape artiste. She is the known as The Ringleader because she always leads the way in any mischief.

They are quite pampered when I think about it......


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine are in a shed, 6x4ft, with a hutch in there that they like to climb up on, and free roam of my large garden during the day. 
I don't think i'd ever keep bunnies in a hutch again now. 
Although my lot are french lops so a very large breed.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

I have my quad in an 8x6ft shed with a 6x6ft avairy attatched that they have 24/7 access to...

(the avairy does have a roof now...)

















Then I have a pair of french lops in a 6x6ft shed with a 9x6ft attached avairy that they have 24/7 access too...









I cant find a pic of the inside of the 6x6 shed but it has the same shelf set up as in the 8x6 

Both avairies have roofs now...these were taken as we were building/moving them in 

I also have a 6x6ft playhouse with a 6x6ft run attached which my indoor pair will be moving into in the spring


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Heres mine- 8x4 shiplap shed with 3 shelves




























They dont have a run, they just get let out everyday into the garden-


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

This is mine ...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is Munchkin Manor
The whole thing:









The shed from the door (the hutches are the guineas):









The narrow end of the covered 24/7 run:









The covered run:









The daytime area:









This set up is for my group of 7 

*Heidi*


----------



## GEM01 (Jan 29, 2013)

You all have such fantastic set ups. My poor bunnies are having to dream of such a home whilst I try and sort something out for them (although they are living in 4ft double hutches lol so not too cramped)


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought I'd take some current photos of my setup and finally remembered to take the camera out with me!

We have a shed linked by a catflap/tunnel to an adjoining aviary style run which Buddy has permanent access to. Everything's linked with galvanised mesh and the shed is boarded inside for insulation. I ulimately plan to give Buddy the entire shed and we'll probably do some more work and improvements over the summer.

Exterior view:




























Inside: Buddy always races up to his shelf so he can greet me at eye level when I enter!



















This cage is great for housing his toilet area! He loves being able to sit in privacy and munch away at hay to his heart's content. There's a big manager of hay attached to the side of cage inside. (However; in his pic, he's eating his greens in my 'scattered/grazing area'!):










Here's a final one of my litte chap, going mad for his favourite treat (Naturals Herbs Plus!):


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Hel_79 - your buddy is the male version of my Nancy :001_wub:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kate_7590 said:


> Heres mine- 8x4 shiplap shed with 3 shelves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you keep your garden so lush with green grass? I only have one rabbit (at the moment) and the holes he has dug is unreal. He doesn't have access to the garden all day either only about an hour a day.  I wouldn't swap him though. 



Gertrude said:


> This is mine ...


I have seen some brilliant set ups on here but yours really caught my eye. Have you put several hutches together or did you buy it like that. I suspect you built the whole set up. Its looks neat, cosy and lots of room.

Brilliant.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have 6 bunnies all indoor...two boys are leaving upstairs...they have own room where they have toys and little castle for my Funky lord
4 others leave downstairs...we have gate between kitchen and utility room where they have cages and litter tray and cat scratcher tower with bedding. We have mounted cat flap between utility and double garage which is 30square meters...there is double tier hutch and massive run for Ginny...other 3 just run everywhere there...we have switched our garage to bunnies play room...they have carpeted floor but I must admit not very good idea especially if you have two young bunnies...it is very messy so we are going to change it to vinyl floor as soon as carpet is completely ruined- easier to clean as I spend an hour to Hoover their droppings their...
I don't have great pictures of their set up...but they love it there...we have window in garage so they have daylight there..and than lights during the evening hours.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought I would add my set up.


----------

